# اريد المساعدة بخصوص افضل تخصصات هندسة النفط



## e.feras (7 أبريل 2009)

انا طالب في هندسة النفط وعلى وشك التخرج
ومحتار في عنوان مشروع التخرج, انا مائل لهندسة الحفر او تسجيلات الابار (well logging) فارجو المساعدة من الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## q8home (8 أبريل 2009)

هندسة الحفر فيها العديد من المواضيع التي من الممكن التطرق لها


----------

